# 2015 BMW M6 control display went black ?? Help



## Ehernandez8069 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello,

Just yesterday the control display went black in my 2015 BMW M6. It was working an hour prior. When I got back into my car after eating, the screen would not turn on nor the music. How can I reset to work? Thank you


----------

